# I cant find my 2006 bmw 650i Trans Control module



## Jhaden_J (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm trying to reset my module by unplugging It while the battery is unplugged, but I unfortunately can't find the damn thing. Does anyone have a PDF or know first-hand where it could be located? The internet outside of bimmerfest has failed me


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

A7000a & X8500 is the plug connector to the transmission control unit


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

'A' numbers are modules. 'X' are connectors. 'B' sensors. 'K' relay. 'F' fuses. 'M' motors. et cetera

A: Control Units, Modules >
B: Sensors, electrical transducers >
E: Lights, electrical heating systems >
F: Fuses >
G: Electrical power supply, triggering units >
H: Acoustic and visual signalling units >
I: Components from outside manufacturers >
K: Relays >
L: Coils >
M: Electric motors, drive units >
N: Amplifiers, controllers, control units >
R: Resistors, potentiometers >
S: Switch, button >
T: Ignition coils >
U: Radio devices, EMI suppression equipment >
W: Aerials, shielding >
Y Electro-mechanical components >
Z: Interference-suppression filter >


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------

